# 720 wrong distributor? haha



## Redfutz (Mar 24, 2021)

I have a project truck I am stuck on if someone could help me with this puzzle I would be very appreciative. I had two 4x4 manual 1986 720's. One had a carburator, the other had a throttle body. I am working on converting the trottle body engine to carburated but I'm stuck on the distributor. can someone post a link to the correct one I need, maybe with a descrition on how to wire/vaccum it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can probably find a Nissan factory service manual for your 720 at Nico Club's site, which would have the wiring and vacuum diagrams for the different engines. If you have both trucks, the best thing to do would be to swap the harnesses and ECM. Yeah, it's a pain, especially when dealing with 35-year-old wiring and brittle, plastic, connectors, but it takes a lot of headache out of figuring out which wires you need and don't need.


----------

